# Haro Mary SS - RIP



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

Haro has announced their 2011 lineup. They have removed all Singlespeeds and 650b bikes from their lineup. You can still get the Mary, but only as a geared bike.

Here's the thread where this was announced:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=637918

Sad but true. :nonod:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, nooo.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

They also removed all of the Sonix and Xeons from their lineup as well. 

Consolidation of offerings in a big way I guess.


----------



## O.T (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/14572/Haro_Mary_SS_Bike_2009

There you can get the last beautiful year model of the Mary (in my opinion) for a nice price. :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This really is the worst mountain bike related news I've heard in a long time. I thought their Mary was one of the most attractive 29ers, especially early on. And the Beasley was as sweet as monkey boobies.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess that means the fad is over. We'll all have to stop riding 650b and single-speed and go back to geared bikes.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

umarth said:


> This really is the worst mountain bike related news I've heard in a long time. I thought their Mary was one of the most attractive 29ers, especially early on. And the Beasley was as sweet as monkey boobies.


Yes, and WoW what a bunch of idiots! Haro wtf? Maybe they are going the way of Bianchi....Glad I got mine already!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Natedogz said:


> Yes, and WoW what a bunch of idiots! Haro wtf? Maybe they are going the way of Bianchi....Glad I got mine already!


idiots? I seriously doubt that. Even subtle mistakes or misreads in marketing, sales, design, and management directions can over time end up putting a brand in a bad position where they just can't sell as many bikes. If their sales have been down they either have to take a risk that some new design or marketing will sell much better (which could be really hard if they've lost dealers or floorspace within dealers) or cull the weak models and weather the storm


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that is likely the economy. Sucks though.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

boomn said:


> idiots? I seriously doubt that. Even subtle mistakes or misreads in marketing, sales, design, and management directions can over time end up putting a brand in a bad position where they just can't sell as many bikes. If their sales have been down they either have to take a risk that some new design or marketing will sell much better (which could be really hard if they've lost dealers or floorspace within dealers) or cull the weak models and weather the storm


Yeah I know....my opinion. 

Partly due to LBS not stocking bikes!!! And that is why so many of my LBS miss out on bike sales....they don't have it in stock....not nothing to even test ride and then they ***** when I buy from another shop that stocks 29er and SS stuff....wtf? Not many shops stock SS and/or 29er....but the 29er is spreading locally at my shops. Guess the SS is not.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> was as sweet as monkey boobies.


uh...okay?


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

Word is that the SS market is slowing down, thats the reason, but I'm sure there is more to it. 
I got mine just in time.







:thumbsup:


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

I've had mine for almost 3 years now....still love it, even tried to race it at Sea Otter this year...bike was ok, but it's motor was lacking. Anyway now I guees it is a classic since they aren't going to make them anymore.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

1stiski said:


> Word is that the SS market is slowing down, thats the reason, but I'm sure there is more to it.
> I got mine just in time.
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bike, but is not a 29er is 650b. Diferences?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

bolo said:


> I love this bike, but is not a 29er is 650b. Diferences?


wait, waht?


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

IT is a 29er...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

1stiski said:


> IT is a 29er...


And Mary is no more, so if you still have one cherish her....one of the best riding bikes I ever rode! What sweet geometry and all in butted steel tubing...with love. :arf::arf::arf:

wtf is the banana icon when I need one?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

I miss her


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm thinkin about adding some of these Schylling Metal Bike Horn: Amazon.com: Toys & Games and going to platform pedals the bike is so much fun.

Makes me feel like a kid on my bmx every time I am on her.


----------



## nikkiss (Sep 3, 2019)

tooclosetosee said:


> I'm thinkin about adding some of these Schylling Metal Bike Horn: Amazon.com: Toys & Games and going to platform pedals the bike is so much fun.
> 
> Makes me feel like a kid on my bmx every time I am on her.


me every time I ride my bike, I remember when I was 5 years old, my dad pushing me and holding me on my first bike


----------

